# Chevrolet Cruze Possible ECM Malfunction



## Leopold99 (Nov 6, 2020)

Hello all,

I hope you're doing well.

I've quite a few issues with my 2016 Chevrolet Cruze Limited LT (50,000+ miles).

I'll write my issues and any mitigating steps I've taken in a chronological order:

- About a month ago, my car started rattling, and per a few YouTube videos it was very likely loose spark plugs. (I've not fixed this issue yet).

- A few weeks later my battery died and I had to call my insurance to provide roadside assistance. It has not been replaced yet, and when it died it gave me maintenance messages for "Stablitrak", and a couple more, but they did go away once the car was jump started.

- A couple of days ago, my check engine light lit up, and I very hopefully tried the opening and completely closing gas cap, turning off the car, let it rest, etcetera, but not of that worked. This morning I took it to a mechanic whose a friend of my dad. *He said that my battery definitely needs replacement, the ECM might be corrupted, and that he'll test the alternator to see whether it needs replacement too. All 4 spark plugs will need replacing, and as well as one of the ignition coils (at least). I also need a new thermostat, an oil pressure sensor, valve cover seal, oil pan replacement (he said it's typical with Chevy Cruze 1.4T), water pump, and he'll throw a transmission flush too.*

He said it would cost ~$2.5K for the repair, but he is giving me a discount and quoted me at $1201. Now my mom is very cynical and is asking me to get quotes from other places too, and I also found cheaper (perhaps better) parts on Rockauto, but I am not sure what to do here.

I skimmed through this forum and YouTube as well, I've read some expensive repairs turned out to be very small issues and vice versa. I would really like to know whether I should proceed with the repair.

Thank you and God bless!

A Fellow Chevy Cruze Owner.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Change the battery, change your spark plugs, and go from there. Low battery voltage can cause really weird things to happen.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!


Service Bulletin - NHTSA SB-10057574-8899
SB-10089945-2280
*How-To: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit*
Clean the Terminals
Cruze Battery Upgrade Options

*Service Bulletin - NHTSA*
*Outdated but related: **TSB# 14371A: Water Pump special coverage*

Tips to ensure no misfires occur:

Remove the coil pack. If the boots are stuck on, use a small screwdriver or pick with some dielectric grease on it to go around the outside of the boot and then possibly the inside of the boot to help aid in removal.

Remember to (p)re-gap your plugs to .028, (0.24 if tuned)

*Set gap with the black portion of this tool.*










To increase the gap size bend the ground strap up to the desired height. DO NOT LET THE GAPPING TOOL TOUCH THE *IRIDIUM* CENTER ELECTRODE OR PORCELAIN.

*Measure the gap with feeler gauges.*










*Throw this away.*












Torque to 18 ft-lbs with no anti-seize on the threads of a stock type plug.

Ensure the boots have no rips/tears or holes in them, lightly coat them with dielectric/silicone grease and make sure the resister springs are clean and not caught up in the boots when you install them.

If the plugs look bad, consider these:

*-BKR8EIX-2668* (iridium plugs), ~$25, expect ~10-15k regaps on these, ~40-50k overall life.
*-BKR7E-4644* (nickel/copper plugs), ~$8, expect 15-25K out of these plugs, with a regap or two required at 5-8k intervals on stock tune.

Read _Hesitation Gone!_ for more info on the plugs.






A good replacement coil is the MSD Blaster OEM Replacement Coilpack 8236


You should read this as many of the other issues you list could be caused by a failed PCV valve:

*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*


*How to: Automatic Transmission Fluid Flush*
*AMSOIL Products for the 2011-2015, 2016 Limited Gen1 Cruze*


----------

